# Mobile Kennel



## bpeers (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello X-Trailers,
By way of introduction here's a little background about myself and how I came to register on the Nissan X-Trail Forum.

After months of looking at the alternatives, I selected the X-Trail which I leased (for 4 years) at the beginning of September '05. Before this vehicle I have owned an 87 Toyota 4WD Pickup (10 years), a 97 Suzuki Sidekick 4WD (4 years) and an 02 KIA Sprotage 4WD (4 years). My criteria for a new vehicle were: 4WD/AWD, 4 cylinder, MT availability, largest interior length and volume for the lowest monthly payments. All the other important factors like dependability and appearance were considered. I'm happy that I paid a little extra for the SE package's heated seats and if it ever gets sunny and warm again I'll probably enjoy the sunroof as well.

Three months and 6000Kms later I'm happy with my choice. I think that the X-T will be a keeper just as the old 22R Toyota PU was. If the vehicle turns out to be as dependable and economical as posters to this forum suggest then I will buy out the lease and go for my ten-year previous best. 

I appreciate that this forum has posters from Australia, Mexico, UK and SE Asia because they already have several years experience with the X-T which is still relatively new in Canada. And it must be said that I am looking forward to my first trip to the land of mega SUVs to the south to see the reaction (if any) the X-Trail gets. On the other hand I once got stranded for weeks in the U.S. waiting for parts for a vehicle not imported there. The off-road photos from Oz on this forum are great. 

The closest thing to off-roading I do is a couple of kilometres on the road into the cottage. But there is enough snow and ice on the streets of Ottawa to make AWD a necessity for 5 months of the year. Besides the luxury of heated seats I really appreciate not having to get out of the truck to lock the wheel hubs. A couple of times while towing a utility trailer full of rocks from a dead stop up a hill I have missed not having a low gear but it's a fair trade-off for auto-AWD.

And did I mention that the Golden Retriever and Springer Spaniel consider the X-T best mobile kennel they've had so far.

b.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

The one problem with doggy ownership and SUVs is that once your four-legged friend gets on in years it can be a pain for it to jump in/out. My first X-Trail was fine for my Chocolate Labrador when she was a lithe six-year-old but now she's a rather arthritic 10 (and a tad rotund) and I have to lift her in and out.

It was suggested by my other half (who occasionally comes out with spectacularly stupid ideas) that I build a ramp for the dog. However I did point out that if we had to take that everywhere with us, there would be even less room for the dog and assorted junk in the boot.

One accessory I fitted straightaway to the current X-Trail was a stainless steel rear bumper sill protector. Essential to prevent scratches from those doggy claws.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> One accessory I fitted straightaway to the current X-Trail was a stainless steel rear bumper sill protector. Essential to prevent scratches from those doggy claws.


I did something similar to prevent our Chocolate Lab from scratching the rear bumper upon ingress/egress. I had a strip of that 3M tape put on. You know, the stuff that's usually put on the front to prevent stone chips? I also purchased a "BumperBib" that I can "deploy" for extra protection. http://www.bumperbib.com/

We had the dog in and out of the vehicle just once before these safeguards were put in place and wouldn't you know it, scratched right down to the black plastic. I had planned to get the guards anyway. I just never imagined he'd scratch it the very first time!!


----------



## bpeers (Dec 14, 2005)

Ron



> It was suggested by my other half (who occasionally comes out with spectacularly stupid ideas) that I build a ramp for the dog. However I did point out that if we had to take that everywhere with us, there would be even less room for the dog and assorted junk in the boot.


Your other (Better?) half must have made her suggestion to another chap down the road.
http://www.uktradeinvestusa.com/dbuk/sector/products_show.asp?SarticleType=6&Article_ID=1404

The canine accomodation in the back of the x-trail was improved by removing the headrests from the back seats, removing the tonneau cover and attaching the cargo net from the roof to the seat back. Although the plastic floor is too slippery for the dogs without a foam pad and blanket I appreciate not having fitted carpet which is a magnet for dog hair. 

I have to lift the old Retriever in and out and the Spaniel springs so high he doesn't even touch the bumber. But I think I will get a protector for the bumper anyway for other cargo. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow, bpeers, we have the same life: X-Trail SE, Ottawa address, multiple dogs, bad cottage road, former '97 Sidekick owner. I just put my old mini-pickup out of its misery, but it was a Ford Ranger, not a Toyota. My Roti-Lab, beagle and border collie agree: the X-Trail is a great rolling kennel. :thumbup:


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

To update that bit about the ramp:

PetSmart Canada actually sells extremely over-priced ramps for your SUV, if you're too lazy to build one.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

bpeers said:


> Ron
> Your other (Better?) half must have made her suggestion to another chap down the road.
> http://www.uktradeinvestusa.com/dbuk/sector/products_show.asp?SarticleType=6&Article_ID=1404


Barry

Yes I can really see my Lab walking up that contraption. It would join the heap of other doggy gadgets that my other (Better?) half has acquired over the last goodness-knows-how-many years, and now sit in the garage unwanted, unused and unquestionably a complete waste of money.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> Barry
> 
> Yes I can really see my Lab walking up that contraption. It would join the heap of other doggy gadgets that my other (Better?) half has acquired over the last goodness-knows-how-many years, and now sit in the garage unwanted, unused and unquestionably a complete waste of money.


Ron, my garage is full of varieties of unused junk that my wife has collected. We have half a dozen rubbermade tubs full of "great deals" she has acquired via her credit card. 

The key is to use it as leverage when you bring something home for the car or yourself. For example, when my wife got mad at the exhaust system or the "unessesary" K&N air filter, I just dragged in a tub full of no longer used tablecloths and assorted linnens. One tabelcloth cost $120 from a trendy indonesian/zulu furniture store in Vancouver.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

I think we must be married to the same woman - either that or they're twins separated at birth. Yes the garage is full of junk which she swears was an absolute bargain and ergo "a good idea". The attic is likewise full of equally useless crap.

One good thing though, she refuses to drive the X-Trail (although she has done so on occasions) on the grounds that she can't park it. Now this simply confirms my long held male chauvinist view on that score, but also means that my car has remained dent free. 

To get back on topic, I recently managed to stop her buying one of these for the pooch.







It was a close shave though.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ron519098 said:


>


Now, if that would fit in the back of the exy, it will be the perfect solution LOL

A bumper bib and a substitute to the cargo barrier/net to keep "man's best friend" comfy. hehehehe 

I would reconsider objecting to this purchase if I was you LOL


----------



## bpeers (Dec 14, 2005)

Whoa!
When I started this thread about dogs as my preferred back-seat drivers I had no idea it would "unleash" such reactions to spousal shopping habits. That's a road I'm not going down.

The doggie dome tent is actually sort of appealing and probably less nasty to deal with than the traditional fold-up wire crate. But I think I'll stick with the simpler (and cheaper) cargo net solution.

Do you think it's too late to start a new thread- "What do X-Trailers Want for Christmas?"


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Where oh where has my little dog gone*

This thread has gone to the dogs


----------



## bpeers (Dec 14, 2005)

Avery 
Amazing coincidences or maybe we ARE the "target demographic" for the X-Trail in Canada. If any of the marketing gurus from Nissan are reading this forum I'm available for consultation at $150/hour. 

As a former Sidekick owner and dog person you might appreciate this Road Trip Diary written by a Retriever . This was done last century (late'90s) and hasn't technology moved on since then. The Sidekick was such a simple (some would same primitive) vehicle compared with the X-Trail. The images in the diary were taken with one of the first digital cameras on the market with a resolution of a few thousand (not millions) of pixels. The website was done on the road with my first laptop, a blazing 166MHz apple powerbook. The pooch who is the star of the story is now 13 years old and was just diagnosed with cancer. The way things look now the old dear probably won't be with us this Christmas. This will be much harder than when my old pickup was towed off to the junker.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

bpeers said:


> Avery
> Amazing coincidences or maybe we ARE the "target demographic" for the X-Trail in Canada. If any of the marketing gurus from Nissan are reading this forum I'm available for consultation at $150/hour.


We could be a "focus group." Mmmm, free cookies.
Loved the trip log (and Pip's wise observations). I was very fond of my old Sidekick. It was crude, but it was also tough, reliable, cheap to run and maintain, and amazingly roomy for its tiny footprint (mine was a four-door), and surprisingly comfortable on a long trip. Nothing like the X-Trail, but a great and versatile ride for the money.
I would have laughed at that dog-ramp idea, if it weren't for the sad last days of Bud, my big old Lab-shepherd, who was too weak to jump aboard the Sidekick and too heavy to lift without suffering a hernia. All three dogs are plenty spry enough to jump aboard now, and so far, no toenail damage.
Here's to road trips and big yella dogs. :cheers:


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you'd better add me to the list of former Sidekick owners. Except mine's a '96, it's Geo Tracker, and I still drive it! Will continue to do so until it dies. And that doesn't look to be any time soon at the current 230,000kms.
I really can't knock this vehicle. Yes, it's crude, but for cheap, reliabe, and versitile transpostation you simply can't beat it. Ours is a 2-door. And with the rears seats removed we got our new dryer in there with the rear door closed - just. 4x4 when you need it (auto locking front hubs). Soft-top in the summer. Great on gas. It hasn't even rusted out completely like I though it would by now.
On the strength of this vehicle I almost waited for the new Vitara. But the crappy mileage it gets scared me off and the rest is history. 9,000kms on the X-Trail now. Tracker: semi-retired.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Rockford said:


> we got our new dryer in there with the rear door closed .


Ah, yes, the full-sized appliance test. We moved a dryer in our 4-door Sidekick and didn't even have to take out the seats. It fit with room to spare.
The new Grand Vitara is a lot more plush, but I wish Suzuki or someone would make something like the old Sidekick, with even less luxury. I'd buy an ultralight gas-sipping 4x4 with offroad ability and a hose-it-out interior.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> Ah, yes, the full-sized appliance test. We moved a dryer in our 4-door Sidekick and didn't even have to take out the seats. It fit with room to spare.
> The new Grand Vitara is a lot more plush, but I wish Suzuki or someone would make something like the old Sidekick, with even less luxury. I'd buy an ultralight gas-sipping 4x4 with offroad ability and a hose-it-out interior.


The new Jeep (TJ replacement) in 2007/2008 should have a gas-sipping 4 banger (probably a 2.4) and a bare-bones base model.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

ron519098 said:


> I think we must be married to the same woman - either that or they're twins separated at birth. Yes the garage is full of junk which she swears was an absolute bargain and ergo "a good idea". The attic is likewise full of equally useless crap.
> 
> One good thing though, she refuses to drive the X-Trail (although she has done so on occasions) on the grounds that she can't park it. Now this simply confirms my long held male chauvinist view on that score, but also means that my car has remained dent free.
> 
> ...


Good Save old boy!

At least you have the chance to stop your wife. Mine just goes and buys stuff. I'll tell you something, the look on her face is priceless when seconds after bringing the "great deal" home, I get in the car and return it. 

For example, you know those things that sit on the fireplace mantle that you hang Christmas stockings on? Basicly shiny crap with a hook that can't hold any weight. My wife spent $20 a piece for three of them ($60). Needless to say they are no longer part of our impressive arsenal of Christmas decorations.


----------

